# Suggestions for Deck Upgrades for 2006 X Trail



## mrsmary (Mar 21, 2009)

I just bought a well loved 2006 X-Trail LE and wanted to upgrade the stereo. Any suggestions on what's decent out there? Pioneer? Alpine? I am looking for something that is 1) Bluetooth 2) Sirius Sat and 3) Plays CDs and 3) GPS if possible. I understand I need a "Double Din" unit. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi MrsMary,

I'm looking for same thing of you, but i find a audio single Din adaptor ... that ler you change the car radio without use a double Din !!!










Hope that will help you with your shearch ...

Jonathan


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi MrsMary,

I'm looking for same thing of you, but i find a audio single Din adaptor ... that ler you change the car radio without use a double Din !!!

THIS:










Hope that will help you with your shearch ...

Jonathan


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi MrsMary,

I'm looking for same thing of you, but i find a audio single Din adaptor ... that ler you change the car radio without use a double Din !!!

THIS:










Hope that will help you with your shearch ...

Jonathan


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello There,

Sorry for my reapeated last post ... NEWBIE loll. So I found this Sony car radio at FutureShop for 199,99$(Can) ... If you look on the right side you will see a USB in !!! You can now plug a IPOD or a mp3 player without loose batterie power and the seller tell me that we can use a USB Key with mp3 on in for playing music ... That Great if you think you can have a 16gig usb key for 30 buck and maybe less !!! 

see by youself:










Jonathan


----------



## mrsmary (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I am looking at a Pioneer (AVIC-F700BT) Double Din unit at Best Buy. To run Sirius sat radio, I will need a Sirius Bus Interface (CD-SB10) and the Sirius Universal Vehicle Tuner (SC-C1). Hopefully the install goes well. Looking forward to a decent deck


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes it's really cool !!! How much you will pay for that ???


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

mrsmary said:


> I just bought a well loved 2006 X-Trail LE and wanted to upgrade the stereo. Any suggestions on what's decent out there? Pioneer? Alpine? I am looking for something that is 1) Bluetooth 2) Sirius Sat and 3) Plays CDs and 3) GPS if possible. I understand I need a "Double Din" unit.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hello *mrsmary* - you can check out my thread at http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/151240-xtrail-diy-stereo-upgrade-ice-install.html for some additional info. I installed a Kenwood DDX812 that has all the options you are looking for and more. The screen is larger than the Pioneer you are considering - but this means that there are few manual controls on the perimeter of the stereo (volume, source, telephone and attenuate). Bought it for US$713.


----------



## carparts.abhi1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about its price?


----------



## mrsmary (Mar 21, 2009)

Best Buy has it on sale this week for $599.


----------

